# Second treatment after having first baby



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

How long did anyone wait until they went for tx again after having baby no 1 ?

I am really broody and want another already, we are hopefully starting tx again in the next few months, i know some may think this is madness so soon but i really want to have 2 close together well that is if tx works (fingers crossed).  

Missy xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

There are loads of posts on the parenting board about age gaps etc, your not mad, a lot of us feel exactly like you do.... good luck with ttc no.2

Bev xx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Hi i stopped breast feeding at 6months in order to get my fertility back.  I then did a fet when my son was 7 months. It was a bfn then i tried again 6 months later and now i am just about to start my 3rd go(let's hope it is 3 time lucky!)

I know exactly where you are coming from!!

Good luck
Angela x


----------



## elsielouise (May 4, 2008)

OOOh I know how you feel. My little boy is 6 months old now and I am reluctantly stopping b/f so I can have another tx in July. It took 3 IVF and several IUI to get this far but time is not on my side (am 39 now) so I feel the need to 'get on with it'. Am wildy hoping for a natural (had one before but tragically m/c before 12 weeks). Part of me wonders why I can't be happy with what we have and I am of course so very grateful for our son but I would love to give him a sibling.


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know how you feel.

My gorgeous daughter is now nearly 7 months and we have booked a review at our clinic to organise a fresh cycle of ICSI for August.


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks girls, good to know its not just me... Good luck with further tx and hopefully we will be lucky enough to have another!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Moshy29 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I too am very lucky to have a beautiful daughter aged 13 months but when you always planned on 2/3 children before you ever knew about fertility probs the yearning just doesn't go away does it?  

I think the fact that I had a brilliant pcgy doesn't help cos I just want to be pg again!  We have been ttc-ing since feb and nothing.  Just doing some acupunture and chinese herbs for a few months and have also booked an appt at our clinic for August for IVF if nothing happens before au natural....stranger things have happened, lets hope it happens for us all - TX or otherwise!

Good luck

Moshy x


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Good Luck Moshy, we too did the same tried of a while and then our nhs go came up!!

Missy xx


----------



## snickers34 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi
My little boy was born at the end of December and is nearly 6 months.  My clinic said to leave it a year and then ring them re FET.  Don't know how long the process is for FET and whether you have the down reg drugs to clear your womb lining before FET.  Does anyone know how long the process takes from consultation to implant?  As we have 2 frozen embies I probably only have one chance left!  Good to know others are thinking about these things so soon!


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hiya 

I have 20mth old DS and wanted to use my frosties - always felt guilty about them being in the freezer   Anyway we tried naturally for about 6months (after stopping breast feeding at 10mths) then decided to use frosties ... first time no joy but just had a BFP a few weeks ago  - so praying everything ok..

Snickers depends on the clinic but I did a downreg - from starting down reg at day 21 it took about 6 weeks before transfer - GOOD LUCK !!

One thing I would say - the babes do get easier around 18 months (they occupy themselves much more) so if you are feeling a bit sicky its easier than having them depanding your time - that said I wanted to get pg from about Day 2 after DS birth !!


----------

